#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Ambient, Meditative, New-Age и немного Instrumental.

## Kit

Друзья, хочу поделиться с вами музыкой, которую сам очень люблю. 
Речь идет о музыке в направлениях Ambient(и его многочисленных поджанрах), Meditative а также New-Age и немного Instrumental. 
Музыкантов творящих в этих жанрах весьма много, поэтому я упомяну лишь тех, кого я слушал сам и кто мне понравился особо.
Конечно удивить этой подборкой мало кого возможно в наше время доступности всего, но думаю найдутся те кому-то это будет ново и принесет радость.
По мере нахождения и прослушивания новой музыки, я буду стараться добавлять что-то интересное и хорошее.
Надеюсь кто-то также добавит что-то от себя.  :Smilie: 


*Klaus Wiese*

Самый серьезный и глубокий, "ровный" амбиент. Много поющих чаш.
 _Клаус Визе – достаточно старый и опытный музыкант, он не использует в своих работах синтез, только натуральные инструменты и часто живые акустические атмосферы. Клаус известен тем, что сам изобретает и конструирует инструменты, на которых потом «гудит», и для каждого альбома он создает что-то новое.
Клаус Визе много экспериментирует с воздействием резонанса и обертонов на психику человека, используя для этой цели голос и некоторые особые музыкальные инструменты. В своих альбомах он пытается передать тонкие, едва уловимые прикосновения вибраций Высших Сфер в поэтической форме с минимальными искажениями, вносимыми обычно исполнителем._
Скачать

*Frantz Amathy*

Ничего не нашел об этом исполнителе. Но могу сказать, что это приятная, добрая, простая, "ангельская" музыка. Чистые Земли в общем...
Скачать

*Deuter*

Один из любимых. Он профессионал и все его альбомы качественные и хорошие. Из раннего творчества крайне рекомендую Cicada и Nirvana Road.
_Подобно многим музыкантам в инструментальной сфере Дойтер смешивает акустические и электронные инструменты, этнические мотивы и звуки природы - только он делает это с ранних семидесятых, за что по праву считается одним из основателей жанра New Age._
Скачать

*Spacecraft*

Это очень известные ребята в своем жанре космического амбиента. Романтика одиночества человека в космосе. Тема раскрыта. Одни из любимых.
Скачать

*Robert Rich*

У Роберта есть очень атмосферные альбомы. Хотя в целом преобладает мрачная атмосфера, он мастер и он затягивает... 
_Роберт Рич — американский эмбиент-музыкант и композитор. Родился в 1963 году, в Калифорнии. Роберт Рич является одним из тех, кто довольно серьёзно повлиял на сегодняшние эмбиент, нью-эйдж и экспериментальную музыку в целом.
Вот уже на протяжении трёх десятилетий и более чем 30-ти альбомов, Роберт Рич задаёт тон для жанра эмбиент и дарк-эмбиент-музыки, при этом его собственный стиль довольно трудно определить. Его уникальное звучание складывается из самодельных акустических и электронных инструментов, микротональных гармоник, процессинга сигнала на основе компьютерных технологий, хаотических систем и сетей обратных связей._
Скачать

*Steve Roach*

Еще один, наряду с вышеупомянутым Робертом, мастер дарк эмбиента и дрона. 
_Стив Роуч (родился в 1955 г. в Ла-Меса, Калифорния) американский композитор, пионер эмбиента. Его основное направление - это абстрактные мелодии без ритма, но он также создал немало ритмических, трансовых и трибально-этнических произведений. Некоторые записи состоят исключительно из синтезаторной музыки, в то время как другие включают в себя эксперименты с гитарой или даже содержат этнические элементы._
Скачать

*Peter Andersson*

Мрачный Dark и Ritual. Атмосферно и качественно, но Питер конечно на любителя.
Скачать

----------

AlexThunder (13.11.2012), Joy (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012), Ануруддха (09.11.2012), Пангена (22.11.2012), Шавырин (08.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

*Немного флейт.*

*Hariprasad Chaurasia*

Всемирно известный музыкант, виртуоз.
_Пандит Харипрасад Чаурасия - знаменитый индийский исполнитель на бансуре, бамбуковой флейте.
Его музыка идеально подходит для занятий йогой, медитации и других практик._
Скачать

*Various Artists - Flutes of World*

Великолепный и весьма разнообразный альбом. Часто просыпался под него.
Скачать

Lucyan - Flute Meditation

Глубокая, низкая, "медитативная" флейта.
Скачать

*Manose Singh*

Очень талантливый музыкант из Непала. Красивая флейта. Альбом Solo Bamboo Flute самый проникновенный.
Скачать

*Sri Chinmoy*

_Шри Чинмой — выдающийся гуманист, философ, писатель и поэт, композитор и художник. Последние четыре десятилетия Шри Чинмой жил в Нью-Йорке, посвящая свою творческую и гуманистическую деятельность установлению гармонии и взаимопонимания в мире._ 
Скачать

----------

Akaguma (08.11.2012), Joy (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012), Владимир Николаевич (14.11.2018), Сергей Ч (08.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

*Отдельные альбомы*

*Sha-na-ra - Shamballah Bells*

Скачать

*Jeff Beal & Nawang Khechog - Tibet Cry of the Snow Lion*

Саундтрэк к прекрасному но грустному фильму.
Скачать

*Logos (Stephen Sicard) - Biosphera*

На мой взгляд у Логоса заслуживает внимания только вот этот альбом - Biosphera. Он весьма хорош. 
Однако конечно, вы можете ознакомиться с его творчеством полностью, может быть найдете то, что придется вам по душе.
Скачать

----------

Akaguma (08.11.2012), Joy (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

Продолжу.
Более экспериментально, современно, при этом невероятно красиво и мелодично, с оттенками даба, звучат композиции шведского дуэта Carbon Based Lifeforms.
Достойные музыканты. Самый популярный альбом Hydroponic Garden.
*Carbon Based Lifeforms*

Скачать

----------

AlexThunder (13.11.2012), Ittosai (09.11.2012), Joy (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

*Aphex Twin*
_Aphex Twin (Ричард Дэйвид Джеймс, Richard David James, родился 18 августа 1971 года в Лимерике, Ирландия) - корнуоллский исполнитель, музыкант, диджей. Его называют «самой креативной и влиятельной фигурой в современной электронной музыке». Ричард является одной из основных фигур таких направлений современной музыки как IDM, Drill n bass.
В 1991 году Aphex Twin и его другом Грантом Уилсон-Клэриджем (Grant Wilson-Claridge) был основан широко известный в настоящее время лейбл Rephlex Records._
Безусловно, для многих Aphex Twin не нуждается в представлении, однако о его амбиент работах многие забывают. 

*Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works 85-92*

На этом альбоме есть треки которые Ричард создал когда ему было 14 лет.
Скачать

*Aphex Twin - Selected Ambient Works Volume II*

Скачать

Полную же дискографию Ричарда Дэйвида Джеймса (включая и эти два альбома) можно взять отсюда

----------

Joy (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012)

----------


## Joy

*Biosphere*

первопроходец арктического техно эмбиента




Гейр Йенссен (Geir Jenssen), пионер и первооткрыватель техно-эмбиентной школы, живет и работает в небольшом городке Тромсё, что в 400 км от Полярного круга. Столь суровые климатические условия отнюдь не ухудшают качество его творений, скорее наоборот, пластинки Йенссена напонены «арктическим» саундом. Работы норвежца образовали совершенно самостоятельный жанр «арктическая симфония» (с Гейром в качестве единственного его представителя и исполнителя).




Скачать

----------

Ittosai (09.11.2012), Kit (09.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Biosphere рулит да.

Особенно вот эту люблю:

----------

Joy (09.11.2012), Kit (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

А ещё — не совсем эмбиент правда — очень нравится Helios последнее время.

И есть обалденно красивое видео с его музыкой:

----------

Joy (09.11.2012), Kit (09.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012)

----------


## Фил

еще проект Aglaia поищите.

----------

Kit (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrFbIHrHtU4

----------

Kit (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

Большое спасибо всем за ответы!




> А ещё — не совсем эмбиент правда — очень нравится Helios последнее время.


Судя по видео очень даже. Вообще Ambient - это очень широкое направление.
Очень красиво. Послушаю.




> еще проект Aglaia поищите.


Нашел. :Smilie:  Послушаю.

Являясь поклонником игр Fallout 1 и 2, не могу обойти вниманием и саундтреки к ним. 
Красивейший Post-Apocalyptic Ambient c оттенками Tribal от Марка Моргана погружает вас в атмосферу мертвых пустошей пост-апокалиптического будущего.
Даже если вы не знакомы с миром Fallout или вообще не любите компьютерные игры, пусть это не остановит вас от знакомства с этими, неповторимыми по своей глубине, композициями.
Сам уже не могу его воспринимать, так как в свое время "заслушал" его чрезмерно.  :Smilie: 

*Fallout 1 and 2 - Soundtrack*
 
Скачать
Скачать с офф. сайта Aural Network

----------

Joy (09.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012), Фил (12.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

Послушал *Aglaia* - очень понравилось. Люблю я такой глубокий, низкий но не мрачный амбиент. Яркий пример качественного, прочувствованного амбиента, без лишний интеллектуализации и искусственности в мелодии.
*2 Фил*, большое спасибо!

Хочется упомянуть еще онлайн-радио соответствующей тематики.
Сайт Bluemars предлогает сразу три волны: Bluemars, Сryosleep, Voices from Within - все три около-космической тематики.
Отличное Дарк Амбиент радио: Dark Ambient Radio
А так же Healing-Music Radio (преобладают NewAge, Meditative)

----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012), Фил (12.11.2012)

----------


## Поляков

Есть интересно радио по сабжу - http://patchwerk.rumblesan.com/ Там не всегда эмбиент, но часто, особенно если что-нибудь заедает. http://radio.rumblesan.com:8000/radio.ogg

----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Kit (14.11.2012), Алексей Е (13.11.2012)

----------


## AlexThunder



----------


## AlexThunder

Androcell для меня, из раздела "слушаешь и не надоедает."  :Kiss:

----------


## AlexThunder

Творчество этого товарища тоже впечатляет.

----------


## Kit

> Есть интересно радио по сабжу - http://patchwerk.rumblesan.com/ Там не всегда эмбиент, но часто, особенно если что-нибудь заедает. http://radio.rumblesan.com:8000/radio.ogg


Я так понял это радио-генератор в реалтайм? Прикольно...  :Smilie: 
Вот только у меня на заднем фоне какой-то треск все время, хрипит как-то... у вас тоже? Или это часть композиции?...

----------


## Поляков

> Я так понял это радио-генератор в реалтайм? Прикольно... 
> Вот только у меня на заднем фоне какой-то треск все время, хрипит как-то... у вас тоже? Или это часть композиции?...


На этой радиостанции запускают патчи  puredata, которые в реальном времен генерируют музыку. Про треск: может идея такая, но скорее всего надо просто увеличить задержку. Проблема в другом, похоже одна песня звучит уже третий месяц, раньше было больше разнообразия. ))

По теме сообщения,на мой взгляд очень удачный дуэт:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

*Цхултрим Тращи*, большое спасибо вам за Helios!
Слушаю постоянно! Keith Kenniff действительно талантливый музыкант!
В свою очередь могу посоветовать вам творчество команды Alaska in Winter (раз и два).
Это конечно уже совсем не Амбиент, но если вам понравился абльбом Ayres у Helios, то и эти ребята могут быть приятны вашему слуху.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Тао

Сам очень люблю Carbon Based Lifeforms, от себя могу посоветовать еще группы:
Asura - довольно интересный электронный проект, вот одна из моих любимых композиций:

----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012)

----------


## Тао

Alpha Wave Movement - старый, сейчас, к сожалению, уже неактивный проект. Очень тонкие и атмосферные космические темы.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Алексей Е (23.11.2012)

----------


## Тао

Ну и наконец, если вы очень любите космос, не могу обойти вниманием, по моему мнению, просто гениальный саундтрек MMORPG Eve Online:

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Алексей Е (23.11.2012)

----------


## Тао



----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Kit (18.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2012), Алексей Е (23.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

Хочу упомянуть второй проэкт Keith Kenniff'a называемый *Goldmund*. Спокойная, добрая но грустная и возможно немного приземленная музыка на фортепьяно.

----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Алексей Е (23.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

*Deuter - Starway*

----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Kit (20.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Поляков (20.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

*Ittosai*, отлично! А какой видео ряд!

----------


## Самдруб Ньингпо



----------

Akaguma (21.11.2012), Joy (23.11.2012)

----------


## Самдруб Ньингпо



----------

Akaguma (21.11.2012), Joy (23.11.2012)

----------


## Самдруб Ньингпо

C Deaf Center наверное переборщил.Уж слишком дарка и нойза много. Но там как в хорошем кинематографе конфликт, катарсис, исцеление))
А вот этот дуэт мой любимый амбиент проект навсегда, даже круче чем с Ино.

----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Kit (21.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (22.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Kit (21.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Kit (21.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

Joy (23.11.2012), Vladiimir (21.11.2012), Кеин (08.02.2014)

----------


## Akaguma

Выше представленная композиция DEAF CENTER чем то напомнила:



ЗЫ Не амбиент  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (21.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

Vladiimir (23.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

*Самдруб Ньингпо*, ‪Harold Budd & Robin Guthrie‬ - великолепны (во всяком случае трэк на который вы дали ссылку)! Благодарю за наводку, пойду поищу...

----------


## Joy

несправедливо забытый / незнакомый здешним *Between Interval*

----------

Ittosai (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

В преддверии конца света мрачный Майя эмбиент :Smilie:

----------

Joy (23.12.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------

Joy (23.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

Может IDM/Techno тему сделать?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Joy (26.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

Asura, Solar Fields, H.U.V.A. Network, Carbon Based Lifeforms, Aes Dana и другие, все они выпускаються на лэйбле Ultimae Records.


Вот тут есть чудесная компиляция с этого лейбла.

----------

Ittosai (25.11.2012), Joy (26.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (25.11.2012), Алексей Е (08.12.2012), Пангена (26.11.2012)

----------


## Пангена

Китоку спасибо за подборку. Посмотрите вот этот клип.

----------

AlekseyE (27.11.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Kit (27.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

*Пангена*, спасибо, понравилось.  :Kiss: 


Я не очень силен в теме флейты сякухати, но знаю что *Riley Lee* ценится любителями этого музыкального инструмента.
Не сомневаюсь, что участники БФ знакомы с его творчеством, но на всякий случай, упомяну этого выдающегося музыканта.



*Тут* можно его послушать.

----------

AlekseyE (27.11.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Алексей Е (08.12.2012)

----------


## Пангена

Я слушал его музыку. У меня при прослушивании сякухати в воображении возникают суровые самураи, готовые сделать себе без промедления харакири. 
Вся японская музыка, сыгранная на сякухати  предельно собранная и "не шуточная". В общем, если слушать много - напрягает.

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Kit (28.11.2012)

----------


## Kit

> В общем, если слушать много - напрягает.


Не могу с вами не согласиться. Я и сам так и не смог привыкнуть к звучанию этой флейты. Слушаю лишь иногда.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

http://soundcloud.com/hoshin-music - вот его проект. В названии треков и на картинках часто проскакивает буддийская тематика  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (30.11.2012), Joy (30.11.2012), Kit (30.11.2012)

----------


## Пангена

Буддийская тематика у него абсолютно конкретная. Есть даже два альбома музыки для дзен-медитации.

----------

Joy (23.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (29.11.2012)

----------


## Ittosai

недавно открыл для себя новую неплохую группу

----------

Dron (07.04.2013), Joy (23.12.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.12.2012), Алексей Е (08.12.2012), Тао (15.02.2013)

----------


## Joy

хрустально хоть плачь

----------

Vladiimir (23.12.2012), Германн (23.12.2012)

----------


## Ittosai



----------


## Ittosai



----------

Joy (15.02.2013)

----------


## Пангена



----------


## Цхултрим Тращи



----------


## Цэнген

Вот  где есть Spiritual, Ambient, Meditation, Relaxation, Bhajan, Downtempo.

----------

